# A Melbourne Mulloway Mango Menagerie



## PeterJ

Menagerie you say! Mulloway you say! :shock:

Would any of you mangoistic mangoists be interested at all in a Mulloway Menagerie fishing session at all within the next month or so. I'm thinking docklands into the evening/night.

If so i will do the rounds of the docks over the next week or so and find suitable launching/parking areas etc that suit our needs.


----------



## PhilipL

Oh Peter, you're an evil man....I can't say no...


----------



## squizzy

Yessssiiirreeee, Im in. The yarra is such a good waterway, right under our nose. Ful steam ahead Peter, lets all catch up and have a good fish and some fun.


----------



## PeterJ

I'll start having a look at the best launch spots this weekend, there were a few good ones i used for the yak but fences have gone up about 2 weeks ago for development.


----------



## PoddyMullet

Nice one PeterJ, I'm in. If ya can a launch next to a hot jam donut van would be nice for when when jump out. I was also going to have a Williamstown crack maybe this Fri....any info on this area :?:


----------



## Mushi

i'm up for this one   I think we might just go alright, definitely a word here and there and apprently a few snapperish pinkies around too(??). I'm going to get the live bait tank up and running. Can do most nights besides Mon and Wed.

As for launch, if we're stuck, you can access from around melways 43 C10-11 - south side of river, downstream of Charles Grimes Bridge, just near the new parkland area there. Had the pleasure and excitemet of seeing 4 of mulloway cruise past this area about 3 or 4 months ago


----------



## Milt

Quite possibly PJ, I second Poddy's request of being near a Donut Van that does coffee and hot chocolates :roll: Full moon is best for them yes? At the end of the month 31st and 1st fall on a Saturday or Sunday yeah??? Any prizes for finding floating bodies around the docks 8)

Milt,


----------



## brayden

count me in.... id love to come along....


----------



## GoneFishn

GoneF is in just name the date and time and location :lol: Be gental on me never fished for mulloway on the kayak as i am only still fairly green. But im sure you guys will show me a thing or 2 :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn

GoneF is in just name the date and time and location :lol: Be gental on me never fished for mulloway on the kayak as i am only still fairly green. But im sure you guys will show me a thing or 2 :lol:


----------



## PeterJ

i'll start the launch location scan on the weekend. As mushi said the grimes is a good spot and i know where you mean mushi, so might be a good spot at the end of nth wharf also.


----------



## mangrove jack

Hi Peter and other mango,s I,m keen to join you,s, but in the same boat (kayak) as Gonefishn as far as experance.  and can only make it if it,s on the weekend


----------



## PeterJ

Gotta start somehwere and it may as well be with a 20 kilo jewie towing ya around.
The fresher the bait the better, the best would be live mullet.


----------



## kingfisher111

Sounds like a capital idea Pete. Book me a birth, a long black and half a dozen jam donuts to go! Steve.


----------



## Donutslayer

There are a whole lot of new floating pontoons for the stinkers that have gone up all around victoria harbour. Nice ramp down to water level. Nice to launch from. No wet feet./// Some are fenced off at the top of the ramp but some are only fenced at the bottom end to restrict access to the boats. There is on near the port control tower that is totally unfenced. Nothing moored to it as yet. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## kingfisher111

Welcome to the forum Donut. Are you up for this trip. Sounds like it should be a ripper. Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet

Hiya Donut and thanks for the info


----------



## Donutslayer

kingfisher111 said:


> Are you up for this trip. Sounds like it should be a ripper. Steve.


Not this time mate, or maybe, jus depends on when.
I just got a tempo on try/buy and just getting the muscles right. (never paddled anything before) so maybe in a few weeks time.
Docklands is a good spot for me, sorta in between work and home so im keen to hear how it goes. 
Tip: Watch out for the RATS guys. They WILL go after your lures. And yet they get upset when you dehook em.


----------



## fishinflo

Just been havin a look see as to whats been happening around the place, would be keen to have a crack at the jewies myself if you guys don't mind another tagging along?


----------



## kingfisher111

Maybe a Mighty Melbourne Mulloway Mad Mango Meeting. Hows plans Pete? I`ll happily shout the first round of donuts for the first Mulloway Muscled Majestically..............I give up


----------



## kingfisher111

Must be time to get this trip up. Next weekend is a blue moon, gotta be a good time for a night fish. Whos interested? Got any plans together PeterJ? Steve.


----------



## PeterJ

The only plans at the mo for me is work on the weekends for at least the next 3


----------



## Donutslayer

going down for a before work session about 5am till 7. Never know///


----------



## ScottLovig

I have good intel.

Mulloway have been pullled form the Patto on full moon at high tide at night on at least the last 2 months running. Once from a kayak but not an AKFFer.

The Yarra must be the same but obviously has more potential.

Good Luck

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Donutslayer

Struck out this morning. Couldnt even catch the friggin bait. I blame the stinker i was using. Did see a few good marks at anchor on the sounder. One single and a school of 5. They"re waitin for us fellas


----------



## bpmick

Great idea Peter

cheers Mick


----------



## kingfisher111

Was thinking of maybe a meet up where Mushi suggested just downstream of the Charles Grimes Bridge around mid afternoon Saturday 30th. Would give plenty of time to hatch a plan and have a meet and greet. I would like to start proceedings early by having a go at some squiddlys first at Fishermans. Sounds like plenty being caught. Would be nice to have some fresh on ice to send down whole to tempt a big Mulloway. Live mullet from the river would complete my bait wishes for the night. Hang in there fishing till we bag out  or just get cold and tired  and wrap it up whenever we feel. Just a couple of things... I`ve never fished at fishermans and I`ve never fished in at Docklands.... Could I have a show of hands please for either or both sessions.. Steve.


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Steve

The squid at fishy's are 100m right in front of the boat ramp. The reef is marked by poles and you cant miss it. They are also all around the cliffs so just peddle around casting at likely spots in the shallows.

There seems to be more during calm water.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Tim

Yeah, Like Scott says, bugger all paddling to get into squid from fishies, though if they dissapear all of a sudden chances are a school of couta are on the prowl.

Toothy bastards steal jigs.


----------



## GoneFishn

Hi Steve. I would be interested in chasing down some jews on the 30th only hope the weather improves

Saturday 
West to southwest wind 15 to 25 knots, easing at night to 15 to 20 knots. Waves
1 to 2 metres abating later.

But being in Docklands should be sheltered. Where is the best spot for gathering live bait, (mullett?)


----------



## kingfisher111

Hi Gonefishn, I`d probably just berley up around some pylons somewhere and fish small bits of pillie fillet. I`m just hoping this weather clears a bit. It`s even buggering up my internet connection what with 3 power outages in Monbulk this afternoon alone!!! :? Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet

I've been weather watching on this one kingfisher...I think I've done a heart muscle, hamstring, and fetlock combination for the moment. There looks to be more wind forecast than you'd find on a day out with Hoit and Hoit Senior, and they know how to let a good old fashioned fart rip. Keep posting if ya do decide to head out though


----------



## Mushi

Helping a friend on a painting job Saturday, so canâ€™t make it.

The original site I proposed is tough because theres a 1.5m drop to move your gear down to the water. Especially a pain if the tide is up and weather is blustery.

Did however have a better look at launching options for you guys if you go ahead.

Made up a little map so it makes more sense.

Launch site 1 (purple circle on map) @ end of North Wharf Rd 
-	Park at the end on the road. Youâ€™ll see a fence at the end of the road, as you face the Bolte Bridge. As of yesterday the joining fence running down the left was partly dismantled, so you should be able to get your yak through on the left and launch from the little rocky outcrop there. This area will be more affected by footy crowds if come/go at start/end of match.

Launch site 2 (purple star on map) @ end of Docklands Drive
-	Parking (green, hand-crafted asterisk), drive to the end of Docklands Dr. The road ends and turns into dirt. Drive along the concrete pathway (large rocks in dirt if you just go through the dirt area) around to the left and park under the bridge. Launch into the Moonee Ponds Creek â€" plenty of easy access.
-	The only negative about this site is that at the end of the creek there is a barrier. What you have to do is go to the end, then turn right and make you way under 100m or so of spaced out supporting steel beams that run between the barrier and the wharf (the dotted purple line). Youâ€™ll probably need a low swinging paddling style to get through if the tide is up. Itâ€™s not ridiculously tight any anything though! Once through you can freely access the rest of the docklands.

The fun part is having things stuffed around by the footy. On sat its @ 7.15pm and sun is @ 5.10pm. Parking may be affected with the footy being on. Iâ€™m not sure about Site 1, but last season at site 2 I ventured there when the footy was on. You MUST tell them youâ€™re going to go fishing at the end of the wharf, and not going to the footy â€" and then you shouldnâ€™t get stung any coin for parking. It is absolutely free down the end carpark of North Wharf Rd, so youâ€™ve got the right to access it.

Iâ€™ll let you guys decide which launch site you want to try. Site 2 is the hands down pick if it was a non-footy day and there was no chance that fence had been re-erected. If for some reason theyâ€™ve put the fence back up, then itâ€™s impossible. Youâ€™ll probably have better lighting from the bridge here at night too. Site 2 is pretty decent too though.

If you canâ€™t berley up some live mullet, Iâ€™d try down the south-east end of the map, out the front of Point Park. Thereâ€™s some nice shallows there. They might be holed up around the west end of the park, behind the floating jetty (red star on map). If youâ€™re in this area, theres some nice bream around â€" a LOT of smaller ones too though.

Have fun fellas, and hopefully you snag a big one silvery one or 2!
-Dave


----------



## kingfisher111

Thanks Dave for all that mighty leg work that you have done on our behalf. Will see if any one confirms a trip before deciding on which launch. Either way I`ll be giving the Mulloway a go unless the weather is absolutely crap, with or without a donut van nearby!!  Steve.


----------



## GoneFishn

Good ground work on the launch sites Mushi  just wondering is it fiesable to launch of the floating pontoon at the end of north wharf.

This might be a silly question but i have never fished for mulloway before. What size hooks & line weight do you use, as i think i might bit undergunned. 
Still keen to give it a go as they cant all be monsters, id be just happy to get a decent towe.

Cheers Kelly  :lol: 8)


----------



## varp

Well worth giving this thread a squizz. Winga and Don Harrison certainly know their onions.....

http://www.fishnet.com.au/forums/viewto ... tart=0&f=3

.....got my pulse racing. I'd be more keen on the pinkies, but if you are feeling lucky and are geared up to think big then read on.......

8)


----------



## Donutslayer

GoneFishn said:


> Good ground work on the launch sites Mushi  just wondering is it fiesable to launch of the floating pontoon at the end of north wharf.
> 
> This might be a silly question but i have never fished for mulloway before. What size hooks & line weight do you use, as i think i might bit undergunned.
> Still keen to give it a go as they cant all be monsters, id be just happy to get a decent towe.
> 
> Cheers Kelly  :lol: 8)


Those are the pontoons i was talking about earlier. You can usually drive up. As far as tackle goes, no need to go too heavy (can if you want) 10 KG braid is plenty nuff. Use big hooks and keep rigs simple. I like a heavy leader, 15kg doubled and twisted like rope which is looped onto a short bimini in your braid. Running float if using bait. Its all personal, the reason i like that rig is there is only ONE knot and that is from your leader to hook or lure less chance of shoddy knots ruining your day.


----------



## kingfisher111

Gonefishn I`ve sent you a PM. Now I`m goin fishin!!  Will try those floating pontoons first. Steve.


----------

